

Piet: a programming language in which programs look like abstract paintings - dood
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet.html

======
Jax
Cool! Seems like I can teach my 2nd grade friends some 'colorful' programming.

Are others allowed to contribute to this language? I would like to do so in a
few days... (well... I have my exams going on now, so in the vacation for
sure)

